# Poodle / German Shepard Hybrid???



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Has anyone ever seen this mix before? I heard its half hypoallergenic and great with kids. 

HAHAH I stumbled upon this and just had to share. I searched "poodle German clip" on Google so I suppose it makes sense why I got this as a result!! I thought of Lily's mom when I saw it (has spoo & GSD)! Such freaky editing but for some reason cannot stop looking at it??


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

A poodherd or a shepoodle??? lol


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Methinks that's not a shepoo but a photoshop. ROFLOL!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Lol, actually I almost got one! There was a local ad on Craigslist for some puppies that were "found" and their best guess was shepherd poodle cross. They were actually very cute! They looked like sable or brindle poodles (one looked more like a doodle) with shepherd colors. The ad was basically begging for someone to take them that could give them a good home, but when I contacted the person, he was all like oh I want $700 for them. I asked a few more questions and got the feeling that this was a purposeful breeding instead of what they claimed. I wanted to help innocent little lives find a great home not an irresponsible breeder. Then I got sweet little Killa and she was better than anything thing I could have asked for! Wish is had a picture of them to show you ?.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

That's a crazy picture. Very funny.

I actually had a German Shep./Poodle cross over 20 years ago, waaaay before the "doodle" craze. A friend's SPOO who was in heat got hooked up with a shepard one morning when she escaped their yard. The resulting pups were adorable. I took one and she was an absolutely lovely dog. When her hair was grown out she looked exactly like a Bearded Collie. Long flowing, slightly wavy hair. Most of her life I had her in a very short clip and she was very poodley. Her personality was all poodle and she was sweet, SMART and LOVED EVERYONE. A Breeze to train.

All that said, I would never condone a planned breeding of the two breeds. I am strongly opposed to these crazy designer dog matings.

Thank for the picture, it was an hilarious concept. VQ


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh that is very funny and not what I expected to see at all! When Lily and Peeves were puppies vet and BF used to joke about the idea of shepoodles. Lily always seemed to look nervous to me. I would tell not to worry because I wouldn't let that happen.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice demonstration of why you have to have a big top knot and ears on a continental to keep everything in balance.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

LEUllman said:


> Nice demonstration of why you have to have a big top knot and ears on a continental to keep everything in balance.



How true!


----------



## Critterluvr (Jul 28, 2014)

I had to laugh when I saw this thread....I have a Shepherd/Poodle cross. 
It was an intentional breeding and when I saw the puppies advertised I just couldn't resist....(no flames, lol). I love both breeds and thought it would be a cool mix, and it is. 
Jasper has a wavy coat that doesn't need trimming but BOY does he shed!! I think he should be called a Shedadoodle rather than a Shepadoodle.....give it a few hours after I vacuum and sadly my floors look like they could use another round. 
However, he's a very cool and highly intelligent dog....I love him. He's a tad on the lazy side, a tad on the defiant side and has a very strong mind of his own.
Whenever we walk him people ask if he's an Irish Wolfhound, when I tell them what his mix is they can't believe it....I'm afraid he's not very Poodley!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Critterluvr said:


> I had to laugh when I saw this thread....I have a Shepherd/Poodle cross.
> It was an intentional breeding and when I saw the puppies advertised I just couldn't resist....(no flames, lol). I love both breeds and thought it would be a cool mix, and it is.
> Jasper has a wavy coat that doesn't need trimming but BOY does he shed!! I think he should be called a Shedadoodle rather than a Shepadoodle.....give it a few hours after I vacuum and sadly my floors look like they could use another round.
> However, he's a very cool and highly intelligent dog....I love him. He's a tad on the lazy side, a tad on the defiant side and has a very strong mind of his own.
> Whenever we walk him people ask if he's an Irish Wolfhound, when I tell them what his mix is they can't believe it....I'm afraid he's not very Poodley!


You know, when I used to have pit bull mix I used to massage her poor itchy allergic skin with my fingers to loosen up the hair and dander, and then vacuum her. She LOVED being vacuumed!!! When I brought out the vacuum to do the rugs, she'd come "macaroni-ing" up to me, all flat ears, big grin and wagging tail, hoping it was her turn to get vacuumed  She lived to be 11 years old and after that when I turned on the vacuum, I could still smell her. Miss her so much!


----------



## Critterluvr (Jul 28, 2014)

Indiana...that's cute! I so wish I could vacuum Jasper but he's deathly afraid of it and will do anything to escape when I drag it out.
However I had a (mildly retarded) Siamese cat that LOVED to be vacuumed, much like your Pittie cross. She screamed with delight when we ran the vacuum over her while purring loudly as well. She passed away at 17 yrs last December and boy do I miss her crazy personality....


----------

